# What Does Your User Name Mean?



## KathandStu (Feb 25, 2006)

I would be interested to hear about the reason/defination of everyone's user name. There are a few names which are pretty obvious (like mine for example) but some are (to me) really obscure. Care to share?

Kathy

(Incase anyone hasn't worked out my user name yet :roll: my hubby Stu & I share this account & my name is Kathy...get the idea? )


----------



## jnglgrl (Feb 25, 2006)

myne jnglgrl is coz i have a jungle and im a girl  it just looks more interesting typed as jnglgrl rather than junglegirl :twisted:


----------



## olivehydra (Feb 25, 2006)

Good question, I have often wondered about some, but perhaps they prefer their secrets to remain as is. Olivehydra..... olives are my fav snakes, and hydra is my business name. The Lernean Hydra is a Greek mythological beast that was one of Hercules "labours". Multi- headed serpent that grew more heads for every head decapitated. I believe it was the only task he cheated on :wink: A hydra is also a sea creature as well,(some form of anemone) and also a Greek Island.


----------



## KathandStu (Feb 25, 2006)

You make a very good point Olivehydra, people may wish to kee their reasons their own...in which case that is fine by me.


----------



## Retic (Feb 25, 2006)

Not sure if I need to explain mine ?


----------



## KathandStu (Feb 25, 2006)

Boa I think your name might be one of the obvious ones... Do you have a boa? Or particulally like them? Cool name though.


----------



## olivehydra (Feb 25, 2006)

boa said:


> Not sure if I need to explain mine ?



I always assumed it was you fashion preference for mardi gras?


----------



## redline (Feb 25, 2006)

mine is redline b/c i am redlineing all the time


----------



## Retic (Feb 25, 2006)

I think if I had one I wouldn't be advertising the fact on here. :lol: They are my favourite snake. 



KathandStu said:


> Boa I think your name might be one of the obvious ones... Do you have a boa? Or particulally like them? Cool name though.


----------



## Retic (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm more of a leather kind of bloke really.



olivehydra said:


> boa said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I need to explain mine ?
> ...


----------



## Administrator (Feb 25, 2006)

Mine is Slateman_Junior... because I am the son of Slateman. hmm.... did that require explaining?


----------



## KathandStu (Feb 25, 2006)

> Mine is Slateman_Junior... because I am the son of Slateman. hmm.... did that require explaining?



*slateman_junior:* Perhaps not but for the dimwitted amoungst us it certain cleared things up a bit.


----------



## Samma3l (Feb 25, 2006)

This is a very interesting question. There was a time when you could look at the sun with the naked eye and all you would get was a few coloured dots. Now days people tell you you will lose your sight forever and losing your eye sight is something you dont want let me tell you. For a start, imagine all the spelling mistakes you'd make when you had to type your psots on various internet forums. Then theres the whole handwriting saga you would have to deal with which is even more embarassing as it just plain looks strange when you use internet language on lined paper. Its hard enough trying to stay between the lines when you cant see in the first place. Losing your eyesight also does strange things to the mind. You begin to hear things that may or may not be there. You begin to doubt yourself, and your abilities while at the same time you beging to hone your other senses while other things dont make sense at all. It all becomes very confusing. Then when you stop looking at the sun your vision returns to normal and you realise that you are posting about your username on the internet. I was 16 or so when using numbers instead of letters was cool for a time and I found a name that I thought sounded deep and meaningful and I changed the letter "e" in it to the number "3". People think the 'L' on the end is a "1" and to be honest, sometimes, so do I


----------



## Retic (Feb 25, 2006)

What ? :lol:


----------



## KathandStu (Feb 25, 2006)

* Samma3l:* Riiiight. Eh?


----------



## peterescue (Feb 25, 2006)

So I made a mistake when i first started on the interenet and people soon knew who I was so Ive stuck with it.


----------



## Rennie (Feb 25, 2006)

My name is Rennie Ramsay, I wanted Ramsayi because I like womas but it was already taken so I got stuck with my second choice, my first name. Pretty simple.


----------



## westhamsc (Feb 25, 2006)

me i'm a keen westham united supporter if people don't know who they are there a english football team if you don't know what football is your not worth knowing 

GO HAMMERS


----------



## cwarren72 (Feb 25, 2006)

mine is a bit difficult to work out. C is for my Colin and Warren is for ummmm oh yeah Warren lol and the 72??? Any takers? yeah that's right Jonny the year I was born. There you go mystery solved lmao


----------



## Administrator (Feb 25, 2006)

cwarren72 said:


> mine is a bit difficult to work out. C is for my Colin and Warren is for ummmm oh yeah Warren lol and the 72??? Any takers? yeah that's right Jonny the year I was born. There you go mystery solved lmao


Did Hotmail suggest that one for you and it just stuck? I find it hard to believe something that original could be made up by a human being.


----------



## reptililian (Feb 25, 2006)

Lilian...
Reptilian...

Reptililian!

Easy!

Slateman_Junior, I still don't get the finer points of your name. Could you run it by me one more time please?


----------



## zulu (Feb 25, 2006)

*re What*

Zulu means zulu,i like the movie zulu where they attack in hordes and get mowed down by the british ha ha lolz yep them were the days,too civilized with all the carpet bombing and atomic bombs these days


----------



## Retic (Feb 25, 2006)

When men were men.


----------



## jnglgrl (Feb 25, 2006)

> *slateman_junior:* Perhaps not but for the dimwitted amoungst us it certain cleared things up a bit.



like me, lol. but i did know what slateman_junior meant :lol:


----------



## Pyror (Feb 25, 2006)

I used to play alot of online games, and back in the day, one of the first for me was StarCraft, which i played on battle.net. To create an account there, you need to have a unique user name. Originally i wanted Pyro, as one of my fav. in game units was the firebat (anyone who's played the game will know what i'm talking about). Anyways, that name was taken, so i slapped an r on the end and became Pyror, which stuck, and i have used it for my online user name for everything ever since.


----------



## beknluke (Feb 25, 2006)

Well.... Not that I think that my one needs any explinations, but 'bek' is for Bek 'n' is for n and 'luke' is for Luke  It's our email addy, eBay user name along with most others.... It's easier for us to remember what our log in is on all of the different sites 

I could have had beknlukenhoneynkokonprincessnskittlesnfishiesnmojo and the list would go on.... But I thought it would get knocked back 
My other common user name is 'midnight' as that was my tag back as a young goth in high school  Lukes other one is Mozza as his surname is Moroz and Mozza stuck for all 4 men in that family lol.
Great topic Kath


----------



## reptililian (Feb 25, 2006)

:lol: I was wondering what the "n" was for!

It is a great topic. Some people's names are like those terribly cryptic numberplates on pimped up p-plater's cars... too much of a challenge for my literal little brain!


----------



## shiner (Feb 25, 2006)

Shiner well it means what it says,

A fair while ago when I used to work at a local motorbike shop part time to help pay for the repairs/parts to my Ducati I was restoring, there was another bloke who worked there his name was the same as mine Wayne. The head mechanic used to get p/off when we both answered to it so he decided to find me an alternative name.

Well one weekend I went out partying as you do, Got in to a fight and unfortunately I weaved when I should have ducked and came home with a really good shiner or black eye, The head mechanic did not need any more inspiration and so my nickname was born and it has been with me for many years since, even his kids even call me uncle shiner. 

See what at firery temper will get you, LOL.

Shiner :wink:


----------



## BIGTOE (Feb 25, 2006)

*.*

Um ... I couldnt think of anything else, as I was looking down thinking I had my thongs on and WHALA


----------



## jnglgrl (Feb 25, 2006)

*.*



BIGTOE said:


> Um ... I couldnt think of anything else, as I was looking down thinking I had my thongs on and WHALA


lol, thats something id do, on msn my username is "whatever"


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 25, 2006)

Some people have made the assumption that long ago a lab penguin found a turnip just at the beginning of a total solar eclipse... a bunch of stuff happened which no one but the penguin and the turnip ever found out about and voila!

I think it's a fanciful story to be honest.


----------



## pythonkisses (Feb 25, 2006)

python
A soothsaying spirit or demon. 
A person possessed by such a spirit. 
is notably clean, elegant, and well thought through......
Kisses
caress with the lips as an expression of affection, greeting, respect, or amorousness. 
To touch lightly or gently: flowers that were kissed by dew. 



LOL NAH mine is Pythonkisses because i love pythons and last name is kiss so come up with pythonkisses


----------



## jnglgrl (Feb 25, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> Some people have made the assumption that long ago a lab penguin found a turnip just at the beginning of a total solar eclipse... a bunch of stuff happened which no one but the penguin and the turnip ever found out about and voila!
> 
> I think it's a fanciful story to be honest.



lol sdaji, u always make me laugh :lol:


----------



## tsbjd (Feb 25, 2006)

saturday night physcology, i love it


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm always glad when I make people laugh, but I wouldn't have expected a two month old member to understand the penguin reference, let alone the eclipse 

I wonder if that old penguin post is still around... I sort of hope not  :lol: It would really be out of context now.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2006)

*user names*

mines skunk because when i fart it stinks like a skunk


----------



## Craig2 (Feb 26, 2006)

mr-magic because everything i do goes off with a bang. and ends in a cloud of smoke


----------



## Scootaaa (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi,
Its very rare that I post as im a shy sort of guy and dont know if im asking the right or wrong sort of thing but I do come on this site daily and enjoy reading all the posts and gaining a host of knowledge, this post caught my eye and I thought I would post how my username came about- its boring really but any way it was the name that was given to me when I signed up for a yahoo email address and now its stuck... so I just use it for all things now... cheers...


----------



## thals (Feb 26, 2006)

lol has been a very interesting thread so far. Can't even remember choosing my name, but im guessing it was cos a) LOVE pythons b) Rock 'n' Roll baby!!! Fave music (well metal actually is... anyways :roll c) I'm a chik (duh) lol


----------



## Hendrix (Feb 26, 2006)

This is one of the best threads I have sen yet. I have been PMSL at how some of the name like BIGTOE have come about. No such luck for me, when I bought my Bredli he was already named Hendrix, so what the hell I used it too.


----------



## keelow (Feb 26, 2006)

brother gave me this nickname from fishing with one kilo line... both sports fishing nuts.

his is bustoff.


----------



## Doc (Feb 26, 2006)

When I was going through a computer training program 25 years ago, I got the nickname Doc Rock because of my name (Dr Stone) and I liked music and a good party. I never liked simple Simon, which I had to put up with through school too much, or Pebbles or Rocky which I often got called ... so Doc it is.


----------



## diamond_python (Feb 26, 2006)

My fav snake


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 26, 2006)

I got mine from the girls back in high school :roll: 



















Just kidding Donkey off shrek is a pissa :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 26, 2006)

Because Im fair dinkum mate, dead set!.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a computer program that generates random combinations of numbers and letters. I used this to generate a user name but I had to mix the vowels and consonants so that I had a user name that was readable. Otherwise it would have been p4njee6tonrhs


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 26, 2006)

Being an accountant, you are a computer arnt you Pete.


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 26, 2006)

Am I the only one getting a strong case of de ja vu? :roll: 

My breathtakingly amazing story: I needed a log in name at another site. Something that no-one else had, preferably something stupid so I wouldn't be stuck comming up with names already claimed. I looked to my left, there written on the glass cradeling my delicious Coke was the word 'Vat69'. 'Huzzah!' I cried. And so it got used at this site aswell so as to be easily remembered when logging in.
I've never even drunk the stuff.


----------



## junglemad (Feb 26, 2006)

Since the first time I saw a Jungle I have been MAD over them and had to have one...or two


----------



## OuZo (Feb 26, 2006)

Well I used to be just plain ol' zoe (me name ) but then I got banned and you can't use a username that's been deleted cos there's troubles with pm's. I had about 3 mins to come up with a new one and was getting everyone in chat to help me come up with things and OuZo it was :lol:. Can't remember who it was but thanks . Ouzo is Greek (as am I - well, half) and yeah...my name's Zo...it just fitted lol.


----------



## Jason (Feb 26, 2006)

i think thats my name? :?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 26, 2006)

Greebo is the cat that belongs to the witch Nanny Ogg in many Terry Pratchett novels. Nanny Ogg descibes Greebo as big old softie that sleeps at the end of her bed except when he occassionally slips out to disembowel something.
It seemed fitting.


----------



## Tofelofogus (Feb 26, 2006)

Hmmm... tofelofogus... Well back in 1992 when I was a uni student we had a basketball game on the PC. You could only use 3 letters for your name/initials. I used tof since my name is Christopher and it sounds like the middle part of it. Then my mates got the silly idea that I somehow resembled Snufulufogus (spelling?) from Sesame Street and so they dubbed me tofelofogus. BTW, thats only half my full nicname. The 2nd half is poppendorf. But thats another story altogether.

tof


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 26, 2006)

Greebo said:


> Greebo is the cat that belongs to the witch Nanny Ogg in many Terry Pratchett novels. Nanny Ogg descibes Greebo as big old softie that sleeps at the end of her bed except when he occassionally slips out to disembowel something.
> It seemed fitting.



Cool! When did you last disembowel something?


----------



## Magpie (Feb 26, 2006)

huh? I though everyone just used their real names like me.


----------



## KathandStu (Feb 26, 2006)

> Greebo is the cat that belongs to the witch Nanny Ogg in many Terry Pratchett novels. Nanny Ogg descibes Greebo as big old softie that sleeps at the end of her bed except when he occassionally slips out to disembowel something.
> It seemed fitting.



*Greebo:* I wondered if Terry Pratchett had in some way influenced your choice of name. I love the Disc World novels (the witches & death ones being my favourites & Stu has a thing for the guard ones). 

I'm pleased everyone has been so forthcoming with this topic. I thought it would be fun & thus far I have been proven right! Hurrah!

Kath


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 26, 2006)

Ouzo,- you were banned?
Greebs,- a sleepy docile serial killer ah.!


----------



## Dicco (Feb 26, 2006)

I typed the word 'Dicco' into that little box next to the word 'Username'

PS, Mags, thanks to your sig I now have a craving for baked beans on toast.


----------



## Rennie (Feb 26, 2006)

> Magpie said:
> 
> I though everyone just used their real names like me.



Is that your real name?


----------



## NoOne (Feb 26, 2006)

Magpie said:


> huh? I though everyone just used their real names like me.



Thats what i thought  

Dugadugabowbow is a song by a great band called Frenzal Romb, bascially means: I think your really nice but i don't want to f%@& you :shock:


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 26, 2006)

to quote Bad Santa,

"I loved a woman who wasnt clean"

just kidding, i thought it would be funny to catch illitetate, uneducated people out. Now I think it it was one stupid move. How many times do you think I've heard "theres a cream for that". It started out as my email, guess it just stuck.


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 26, 2006)

Serpenttongue is the title of a song by my favourite metal band CRADLE OF FILTH :evil: :evil: . I chose this because it has "serpent" in the title, and this is a snake site.


----------



## Retic (Feb 26, 2006)

We believe you bro hey. 



TrueBlue said:


> Because Im fair dinkum mate, dead set!.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 26, 2006)

Well Serpenttongue I am glad this thread came up because I thought that your name meant that you talk of snakes.


----------



## hugsta (Feb 26, 2006)

Don't really have enough room to explain mine, but it was given too me many many moons ago when I was an apprentice motor mechanic and has stuck ever since.


----------



## soulweaver (Feb 26, 2006)

like hugs, too much to type out to bother explaining :wink:


----------



## OuZo (Feb 26, 2006)

Yup TrueBlueRockHeadFella, I've been banned. Still not quite sure why but it was pretty interesting...I found out how many people think I'm the spawn of satan :lol: (I think there may be a few extras since then :lol


----------



## yommy (Feb 26, 2006)

My surname is Moy, my mates are dyslexic and spelt it backwards then with australian traditions added m and y ie smithy etc that's how yommy came about. 
Before that it was moyo go figure


----------



## hugsta (Feb 26, 2006)

Yup TrueBlueRockHeadFella, I've been banned. Still not quite sure why but it was pretty interesting...I found out how many people think I'm the spawn of satan (I think there may be a few extras since then )


But we all voted to get you back ZO.........


----------



## Hendrix (Feb 26, 2006)

> to quote Bad Santa,
> 
> "I loved a woman who wasnt clean"
> 
> just kidding, i thought it would be funny to catch illitetate, uneducated people out. Now I think it it was one stupid move. How many times do you think I've heard "theres a cream for that". It started out as my email, guess it just stuck.



PMSL PMSL funny nasty movie PMSL PMSL


----------



## Kris (Feb 26, 2006)

........ :idea:........


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 26, 2006)

I Have Dobermans and my name is Michael so thats it


----------



## reptililian (Feb 26, 2006)

The person whose explaination I would like to hear is Pigfeet. I giggle every single time I see his name up, and wonder how he got it.

Pigfeet... love your name! Tell us the story?


----------



## instar (Feb 27, 2006)

Ask Sdaji


----------



## reptililian (Feb 27, 2006)

Sdaji won't even give a decent explaination of his own name :roll:


----------



## instar (Feb 27, 2006)

Hes a Turnip addict, beyond help im afraid, not to mention penguins! 

Ok it means

instar
n : an insect or other arthropod between molts

a new molt/stage of life = new life

I chose it because when I rejoined I had just spent days researching bugs for one of my daughters "mini creatures" projects at school. It was the most recent stuff i had searched to help her with, I chose it ar random from a printed page, from sheer lack of imagination at the time. much like Mrs doubtfire got her name. Lol


----------



## reptililian (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeez, lucky you weren't researching poo for her!

Now perhaps Sdaji would like to give us your explaination again, but using bigger and more important sounding words! Perhaps even throwing in a little Latin :wink:


----------



## NinaPeas (Feb 27, 2006)

mine came from high school, but I really cant remember why! The long version is Nina Brand Peas. I have others, but a little more rude


----------



## OuZo (Feb 27, 2006)

> But we all voted to get you back ZO.........



You're my hero huggles :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 27, 2006)

You must of been very BAD Ouzo, but then again your mum told me you were born bad.
Huggy,- how much did she bribe you.?


----------



## OuZo (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh my god rockhead.....are you my REAL daddy?


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 27, 2006)

> Oh my god rockhead.....are you my REAL daddy?



this thread has gone strange... 

SLACkra was just made up by myself as my original user name on a different forum. i though maybe slacker but i want it unique. can't terribly remeber why i came up with SLACkra. 

posibly the reason Sdaji hasn't explained the occurance where his user name was though up is because as a turnip and penguin addict he has simply forgotten it, let alone still have the ability to write a understandable post to explain where it came from. the only thing that can cure sdaji is a trip to the tropics, possibly abadoning him on a deserted tropical paridise, no penguins and no turnips, quiting cold turkey


----------



## munkee (Feb 27, 2006)

Mine stems from in part Monkey magic. (I loved that show)
And the fact that I used to say it at school for no particular reason. (my friend often said marmot, being a small marsupial).

I'm a Terry Pratchet fan as well, currently having a revival of novel reading and getting some more.

Hear Hear on the turnip cold turkey it is an excellent dish best served backwards.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 27, 2006)

I was looking for something that rhymed with goose, or loose, or something like that. I did Judo for a number of years and sort of enjoy asphyxiating big dumb animals  Yep, I think that explains it pretty well 

I bet you didn't know some of these facts though:

In Alaska

· It is forbidden to push a moose out of a plane in motion. 

· It is against the law to look at a moose from an airplane. 

· In Fairbanks: No moose is allowed to have sex on city streets.

.......FACT! :wink:  :lol:


----------



## FAY (Feb 27, 2006)

Duh!


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 27, 2006)

Ouzo,- you really are a sick induvidual arnt you. :wink:


----------



## OuZo (Feb 27, 2006)

Every now and then


----------



## Retic (Feb 27, 2006)

Marmots aren't marsupials, they are like Grounghogs and found in the Northern hemisphere.  



munkee said:


> (my friend often said marmot, being a small marsupial).


----------



## solitarydiver (Feb 27, 2006)

I am a diving instructor and I work at the solitary Islands near Coffs Harbour....I also prefer to Work/Dive Alone whereever possible......


----------



## Possum (Feb 27, 2006)

I too am a Pratchett fan and have all of the Disc World novels, there is one that was released only a couple of weeks ago but in hard cover!

My name comes from way back when I was a little tiny person. 

My Mum owned a big old english pram with the big hood and I was a daytime baby (sleeping) so my Mum used to walk around the streets of Roma (Qld) with my Dad at night to try and get me to sleep normal hours, when they looked in on me to see if I was sleepy, they could see my shiny little eyes peering back out at them, looking like a little possum peering out of a tree hollow. It has stuck ever since and I am now in my 30's and my family and friends still call me Poss. :lol: 

Sorry long story but cute!


----------



## reptililian (Feb 27, 2006)

That IS a cute story, Possum! 

How cool is Monkey Magic! Except Pigsy used to really annoy me.

I once read a really good book about some scrawny old hero, and the world was carried around on a turtle's back. Is that Terry Pratchett? I liked!


> my friend often said marmot


My brothers and I used to say "porpise" all the time, for no other reason than it is a really funny word!


----------



## munkee (Feb 27, 2006)

Boa are you being arguementative? I thought the marmot was a marsupial....................

Darn now I am second guessing myself. 

The scrawny old hero might be Cohen the barbarian. He has a lifetimes experience of not dieing (handy as a barbarian hero)


----------



## newtosnakes (Feb 27, 2006)

When i first had to think of a username (which I hate doing) this was the first thing that i could think of. Very boring and un-original but hey...

now was there really anyone who actually needed that explained for them?


----------



## reptililian (Feb 27, 2006)

Mel, I need EVERYTHING explained to me :roll: 

Pigfeet *giggle giggle*... you're on!!!! Tell us about your name, pretty please?


----------



## Simple (Feb 27, 2006)

We were trying to come up with something ..... Simple. and we did.


----------



## spongebob (Feb 27, 2006)

Apparently I could not have a gap in Spongebob Squarepants so Spongebob it was. He's my alterego living down at Bikini Bottom in his Pineapple with his mates. What more could you ask for. Oh and he's my sons favourite cartoon character
Bob (of the squarepants variety)


----------



## Gerry (Feb 27, 2006)

mines too complicated to get into :roll:


----------



## Retic (Feb 27, 2006)

:lol: No not being argumentative, the marmot is definitely not a marsupial, you have been living all these years thinking it was, oh the shame. 



munkee said:


> Boa are you being arguementative? I thought the marmot was a marsupial....................
> 
> Darn now I am second guessing myself.


----------



## wombat (Feb 28, 2006)

I used to be a member of a Canadian based crossbow forum (no longer a member, no longer own a crossbow). Most of the members were Canadian or American but there were other members from other parts of the world. I wanted something that sounded Australian, so I chose *Wombat* because like a wombat, I'm fat and slow. :lol: 

When I joined APS I also wanted to use *Wombat* but apparently lutzd didn't hold the shift key down when he typed "W", so I'm stuck with the username of "wombat". :roll: :cry: 

BTW: Please don't confuse me with wombat100 as some of you have. I live in Victoria and wombat100 lives in W.A.


----------



## vinspa (Feb 28, 2006)

we breed show dogs (border collies) and that is our breeding prefix!!!


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 28, 2006)

Ummm?? "rodentrancher" We used breed lots of mice and rats for the reptile food industry till the darn local council shut us down. The name has just stuck with us. Easier to keep it than start a new account. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## munkee (Feb 28, 2006)

(sighes heavily) Oh well, I can't be right all the time.


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 28, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 28, 2006)

Please don't confuse me with Sdaji. He and I are _very_ different.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes, I agree, Sdaji. Very different indeed. I hate it when we're confused with each other.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't really hate it, I just though people should be made aware that we shouldn't be confused.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 28, 2006)

No worries, Sdaji, good thinking.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 28, 2006)

You two have such a bad sense of humour!


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 28, 2006)

I know


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, I don't think it's that bad, at least we have senses of humour, unlike you, Sdaji.


----------



## KathandStu (Feb 28, 2006)

*Giggle* Your guys crack me up!


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 28, 2006)

multiple personalities, anouther side affect of the turnip addiction...


----------



## Magpie (Feb 28, 2006)

I feel that I should point out that I am not Sdaji either.
Not that anyone has confused us so far, but rather to avoid unfortunate incidents in the future.
At least, I'm fairly certain i'm not Sdaji.
I'm not am I?


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 28, 2006)

You're certainly not me.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 28, 2006)

Don't lie, Sdaji.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 28, 2006)

Stop fighting, you two.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 28, 2006)

If you three don't shut up, we're never going to get this thesis written.


----------



## junglemad (Feb 28, 2006)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Sadge is schitzophrenic
And so is Sdaji


----------



## munkee (Feb 28, 2006)

Which is the evil twin??


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 28, 2006)

Sdaji is not schitzophrenic, we just pretend to be. Har.

We're still wondering who this Sadge character who everyone keeps talking about is.

munkee: I think there must only be two individuals involved for the term twin to be used, so we don't have an evil twin.

Ten green Sdajis sitting on a wall
Ten green Sdajis sitting on a wall
but if one green Sdaji,
should develop another personality division...

there'd be eleven green Sdajis, sitting on the wall.



Okay, I'm over it now.

Me too.

We all are.


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 28, 2006)

Mine is my first name and initials for my middle and last name. Easy to remember, most of the time.


----------



## Skorpious (Mar 1, 2006)

Well I am a Scorpio and love scorpions, plus all the cools kids spell c with a k, so I orginally wanted Skorpion on another webpage. Well it was taken so Skorpious it became and its stuck. Pretty easy


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 1, 2006)

Skorpious said:


> all the cools kids spell c with a k,



??? cools ??? or cool ? 

Ive allways wondered if illiterate people get the full effect of Alphabet Soup? :wink:


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 1, 2006)

johnbowemonie---------------- John Bowe is my favourite race car driver, he's my hero. Monie cos its my nickname. If i get called Simi then we have issues.

Simone.


----------



## deathinfire (Mar 1, 2006)

mines, named after a amon amarth song, death in fire.


----------



## bigbing (Mar 1, 2006)

My surname is Bingley and I am a BIG bloke - hence the nic bigbing!


----------



## AntaresiaQueen (Mar 1, 2006)

I chose AntaresiaQueen because I like the smaller species of pythons - childrens, maccies and stimsons.


----------



## Minhawali (Mar 1, 2006)

"Minhawali" is North Qld Aboriginal for Eastern Bluetongueskink.


----------



## feral (Mar 1, 2006)

my teachers used to call my best mate and i Feral coz we were always up to sumthing. it was either that or rocky { after the boxer } coz i was in a few fights or LITTLE ONE coz im only 16


----------



## Skorpious (Mar 2, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> Skorpious said:
> 
> 
> > all the cools kids spell c with a k,
> ...



cool*s* is like allways and ive, Moreliaman :wink: 
people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 2, 2006)

so its three miss spelt words then? 

someone give soup to the boy, he needs to learn!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 2, 2006)

my finger slipped..
or to quote homer 


> damn stubby fingers


----------



## Skorpious (Mar 2, 2006)

:shock: reread the flow of conversation souly 
more like 2:1, Moreliaman up :wink:


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 2, 2006)

can't read, ran out of soup


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 2, 2006)

cools is like allways !?.............youve lost me now, is that australian slang ?

and how can you spell c with a k ? 

the alphabet jibe was'nt directed at you, it was just a joke, or quote ! 

tsk! the youth of today !




:lol:


----------



## _popp_ (Mar 3, 2006)

Mines pretty simple explanation,me &amp; a m8 where watching an aussie classic Bad Boy Bubby,theres a seen where he takes over his fathers identity &amp; says i be pop now,well at that part in the movie my m8 turns round to me &amp; says you be pop now &amp; so it was born.The extra p came when pop was taken on aps.


Cheers popp


----------



## major (Mar 3, 2006)

my second and surname is Anthony nelson (first name Brett) so mine is easy.... who got it 1st?????


----------



## 2LOCO (Mar 3, 2006)

My user name is from the number plates i wanted for my car...which someone took the name from me and get it...

But it means in english 2CRAZY...lol


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 3, 2006)

i dunno about that 2LOCO, its not in the english dictonary i have here (although it is a naff little pocket version!)! and i thought loco was spanish slang for insane or crazy ! :wink:


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 4, 2006)

mind you theres a plus side to that loco, your names not associated with the english ! :wink: :lol:


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 4, 2006)

k my brain is ready 4 this right now, lol
Moreliaman i think he meant school but forgot the s, lol. :lol:


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 4, 2006)

and the h, school kids does make sense tho :lol: i think, lol :lol:


----------



## foxdingo (Mar 4, 2006)

My is Foxdingo, because my last name is FOX and my wife's nick name is Dingo, in which I named her a long time ago when we started dateing.....Man that was close to 10 years ago, now I have two kids and a house, boy time flys!!


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 4, 2006)

I *think* I'm named after the brown bat _Eptesicus fuscus_
or after the Lesser Black-backed Gull _Larus fuscus _
or after the brown Caiman _Caiman crocodilus fuscus_
or after the Canopus Swallowtail _Papilio fuscus_
or after the Northern Dusky Salamander _Desmognathus fuscus_
or after the Sea Slug _Janolus fuscus_
or after the African Chiclid _Haplochromis fuscus _
or after the jungle myna _Acridotheres fuscus_
or after the Galaxis ( south oz freshwater fish) _Galaxias fuscus _
or after the Red Morwong _Cheilodactylus fuscus _
or after the brown sea cucumber _isositopus fuscus_
or after the dusky damselfish _Pomacentrus fuscus_
or after the Elephantfish _Marcusenius fuscus _
or after the Dusky Flathead _Platycephalus fuscus_ ( proberly suits :shock: )
or after the Scorpian _Zabius fuscus _
or after the tyrant flycatcher _Sayornis fuscus_
or after the Common Eurasian Spadefoot Toad _Pelobates fuscus_
or after the American brown pelican _Pelecanus fuscus)_
or after the Brown coral blenny _Atrosalarias fuscus _
or after the Parrot _Pionus Fuscus_
or after the Catfish _Akysis fuscus _
or after the African forktail snapper _Apsilus fuscus _
or after the White-bellied Rat Snake _Zaocys fuscus _
or after the grasshopper _Stenopelmatus fuscus_
or after the Guatemalan Screech Owl _Megascops guatemalae fuscus_
or after the yeast _Auriculibuller fuscus_
or after the Madagascaran fish _Ancharius fuscus _
or after the Seahorse_HIPPOCAMPUS FUSCUS_
or after the brown flatsedge (flower) _Cyperus fuscus_
or after the Bar-winged Cinclodes _clodes fuscus_
or after the Brown galingale _Cyperus fuscus_
or after the INDIAN BROWN MONGOOSE _Herpestes fuscus_
or after the Fuscous Honey-eater _Ptilotis fuscus_
or after the Rufous frog _Leptodactylus fuscus_
or after the beetle _Anthrenus fuscus _
or after the cyclops _Macrocyclops fuscus_
or after the catfish _Pseudomystus fuscus_
or after the cricket _Stenopelmatus fuscus_
or after the snake _Chironious fuscus_
or after the gastopod _Prosipho fuscus_
or after the Tasmanian broad-toothed mouse _Mastacomys fuscus_
or after the epiphyte _Otochilus fuscus_

There is also the small possibility that I am named after an Aussie python


----------



## baby*bear*21 (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow all these b-e-a-utiful stories (sorry watched Bruce Almighty last night). Mines easy. It the nickname i gave my daughter after she was born. She was my little baby bear and i was 21 when i had her. Also wombat so that you know wombats are actually one of the strongest and fastest (over short distances anyway) animals in oz. They can crush a dogs head with their bottoms, more stubborn then donkeys and can run at up to 40 kms an hour over a 100m distance, so as far as im concered you have a great handle. (Wombies are one of my favorite mammals note that i said mammals cause herps are still number one).


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 6, 2006)

Fuscus said:


> I *think* I'm named after the brown bat _Eptesicus fuscus_
> or after the Lesser Black-backed Gull _Larus fuscus _
> or after the brown Caiman _Caiman crocodilus fuscus_
> or after the Canopus Swallowtail _Papilio fuscus_
> ...



.........either that or something defined as: _dark brown, with a slight mixture of gray._ 8) :wink:


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 6, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> .........either that or something defined as: _dark brown, with a slight mixture of gray._ 8) :wink:



Actually the latin can also be translated as dreary


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 6, 2006)

Mine is taken from two japanese words, waruishyonen and kamikazi. The first means bad boy and the second means great wind (although it has another meaning after WWII).

So my name translated means bad wind, or a smelly fart :wink:


----------



## I.Like.Stuff (Mar 9, 2006)

Dont you like stuff too?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2006)

depends on the kind of stuff :?:


----------



## snakecharma (Mar 9, 2006)

i like stuff!!! mines pretty easy i love snakes and im a charma lol!!!!!
there some pretty good handles here


----------



## dee4 (Mar 9, 2006)

Dee is for the 4th letter of the alphabet and 4 is for....well I'm not sue really!!


----------



## Rossagon (Mar 9, 2006)

I wanted Ornithorhynchus, but i couldn't be bothered typing that in everytime i wanted to log in 8) so i just settled for some rediculous suffix.

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## chameleon (Mar 9, 2006)

every time i move i change colour ....,or is that my eyesight?
i have to get off the turps.
reptililian, you say you use to say porpise...
me and my brothers use to say pod.


----------



## tourett (Mar 10, 2006)

Tourett for Tourette Syndrome, I suffer bouts of uncontrolable swearing.


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 14, 2006)

tourett said:


> I suffer bouts of uncontrolable swearing.


Don't worry i'm sure youre not the only one !!
:wink:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 15, 2006)

I took my name for reasons similar to AntaresiaQueen. (love of small pythons eg...stimsoni etc)

Lady seemed appropriate since I am female, and LadyM is another nick I have on another (Food related) forum.


----------

